# Ch Luna is back home and working towards her Grand Ch



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How wonderful to see that she has continued to show so well and that you had the chance to spend time with Daniel and truly appreciate his wonderful work with her. I want to know if you found out what he's been whispering to her!


I am sure you will be able to finish her GCh yourself and that you will have fun doing it.


Congrats, and I know I speak for all of us when I say we can't wait to see pics.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow congrats, Luna is and has always been such a beauty


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! What a fun weekend you had! Of course you must have been so happy to know Luna was coming home with you! You and Luna will certainly do well together next week! Congratulations on the points and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You must have been adding pictures while I was posting. She is a really pretty pretty girl. I still want to know what sweet words Daniel put in her ear.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What an exciting report! Congratulations Daniel and Luna! Cheering for you both in your Grand pursuit.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations ! Luna looks like such a sweet dog and she is beautiful. I wish you a fast Grand Champion now !


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

spectacular! fingers crossed for a smooth sailing trip towards a GrCH. she looks so beautiful!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a fabulous weekend you and Luna had. Congratulations. You will have awesome time finished her title yourself. She is a real beauty.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

LOVE LOVE LOVE those pictures! Especially the one where she is wet with the towel over her! What a dream dog! So happy you have her back! You must have missed her so much!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so so much everyone! Yes I am just so thrilled to have her home. She is doing all these little things that I didn’t even remember that she used to do like every time I crawl into bed she comes and stands next to the bed with face next to me and roots around under the covers and makes little snorting noises. And the very first night when I brushed my teeth she sat right next to me waiting for her turn. She tries to play fetch with me all day long. And she is just so joyful in everything she does. What a pleasure to have her back home.

Lily cd re yes I am so sorry I had to post the pics a few mins later. Glad you were able to see them eventually. And I did not find out what Daniel had been telling her but I will at the next show! My guess is that it was a “behave yourself” or “stop messing around” lol. I will definitely ask him. He kindly has invited me to join him in his set up. So I will be in good company at the next show again. She is stacking and holding still so well in the few times I have tried to stack her since she came home. He really trained her well. I wonder what magic he used on her! He is cute with the dogs though, I heard him calling her cutesy names like Luna tuna and Luna balloona. She loves him. In fact all his clients do. I was trying to hold a puppy ringside for him while he was in the ring at one point and the puppy was going crazy trying to get to Daniel. I don’t know how he does it but it really says something about the way he treats them, since his doggie clients all adore him.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing... what an interesting world... I think she looks beautiful as is! I didn’t know a tanned look was desirable. 
I can’t wait to see more pictures especially when you show her in the future:act-up: Sounds like your handler was awesome but I bet she’s glad to be home too. What an amazing girl she is to do all that travelling and working with different people and being patient for grooming etc!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

You and Luna have been on an incredibly wonderful journey thru all of this. Thank you for letting us share your happiness.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful, congratulations and enjoy Luna being home.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Luna sure is a beauty and a very special girl. Glad you are having fun together at home and wish you all the best as you proceed to her GrCh.


----------

